# Gtechniq or convert to try something different??????



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Guys,

It has been a long time since posting on here, reasons we will not go in to but I'm sure a lot of names I may not recognise anymore. So Hi to the new people and hope for some advice.

We have a new car arriving in the next 2 weeks and my dilemma now starts with what to protect it with. Already their has been a change of plans, as I was going to send the car to a detailer for ease but the logistics are just not there for us, so I have decided to do it myself a long with having that satisfying feeling. 

Now, our past 2 vehicles have been coated with Gtechniq C1 & EXO to which I am happy with a coped well and I have had no issues with them, however I am fancying a change...

This evening I have been looking in to the Gyeon Range particularly the Mohs. 

Does anyone have any thoughts/experience with this product? 

Also is there any other suggestions for products, I may not know about due to being away from the industry for over a year.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice to see ya back

Personally If moving from Gtech id go for Cquartz Uk

Alternatively I've heard that bmd do some good waxes


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Don't have any experience of the Gyeon range, but protected my new X4 with cQuartz UK back in June, topped off with HydrO2 since then and I couldn't be happier with the protection, sheeting, and shine.

That said, I'm not sure my combo is much different from C1 and Exo. 

Good luck with whatever you choose for the new motor!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Alternatively I've heard that bmd do some good waxes


:lol::lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Nice to see ya back
> 
> Personally If moving from Gtech id go for Cquartz Uk
> 
> Alternatively I've heard that bmd do some good waxes


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

f4780y said:


> Don't have any experience of the Gyeon range, but protected my new X4 with cQuartz UK back in June, topped off with HydrO2 since then and I couldn't be happier with the protection, sheeting, and shine.
> 
> That said, I'm not sure my combo is much different from C1 and Exo.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose for the new motor!


ill have a look into it. Thank you will keep it updated.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

What about carbon collective they make there own stuff too


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I personally wouldn't go from gtechniq to cquartz rob. Carbon collective stuff is good


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Funny that people think gtechniq make carbon collective 

Gtechniq aren't a manufacturer ... 

And I wouldn't put a penny in cc's pocket


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

I thought gtechniq make their own stuff as they have chemists etc? I might be very wrong!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I would stick with Gtechniq.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Funny that people think gtechniq make carbon collective
> 
> Gtechniq aren't a manufacturer ...
> 
> And I wouldn't put a penny in cc's pocket


It's all TAC anyway


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

What car you getting anyway fella?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Steve8182 said:


> It's all TAC anyway


Is it?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Is it?


That or Ali bar bar


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hahaha some of these responses.

I think a lot of stuff is TAC isnt it?

With CC it seems alot arent a fan not mainly because of the products but maybe who runs it. Never had any experiences with them or tried the products so cant comment. 

As a bit if an update, in giving Gyeon a go, never used them before so be interested to see, if it t doesnt do so well can try something else.

As for new car we've gone for a Sepang Blue S3


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve8182 said:


> It's all TAC anyway


Think you mean APEC


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Nice to see ya back
> 
> Personally If moving from Gtech id go for Cquartz Uk
> 
> Alternatively I've heard that bmd do some good waxes


 What bmd do you recommend mate :devil:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> What bmd do you recommend mate :devil:


Never tried it so couldnt recommend. Think someone bought some cheap on here to give away or something 😂😂😂😂


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> What bmd do you recommend mate


I have Morpheus and Sirius Dark Edition. Awesome waxes so easy to apply and remove. Plus the smell is fruity


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gyeon mohs? Would be good to get hold of the mohs plus. 

Always wanted to try myself. 

Will do the job nicely.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Gyeon range seems diluted compared to the competition.....

Try some Japanese coatings like Echelon or Kamikaze.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

My first coating was gtec c1, I moved to cquk wich is a little better and then max protect UNCR wich is really better but application is not easy, have to be quick.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> Think you mean APEC


:lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> Gyeon mohs? Would be good to get hold of the mohs plus.
> 
> Always wanted to try myself.
> 
> Will do the job nicely.


Yes gone for Mohs.

I know mate, I was thinking that but a pain to get hold off. Is the plus just a bottle of Durabead?

Think you need a trip down here to give me a hand.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> Yes gone for Mohs.
> 
> I know mate, I was thinking that but a pain to get hold off. Is the plus just a bottle of Durabead?
> 
> Think you need a trip down here to give me a hand.


I wish I could that would be good. The normal plus is just bottle of phobic and new bead is durabead.

The normal mohs will be good. Layer it up :buffer:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> I wish I could that would be good. The normal plus is just bottle of phobic and new bead is durabead.
> 
> The normal mohs will be good. Layer it up :buffer:


I know mate.

Will do got hold of 100ml bottle so going to layer up to 3 layers I reckon, going to keep fiesta for a bit too so not stuck without a car.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Is it?


You mean it isn't?

Good choice Robert the gyeon range does look good, you say 3 layers what the curing time between? Or will you do it I've a few days? The bead stuff looks good too if your into taking arty photos


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Steve8182 said:


> You mean it isn't?
> 
> Good choice Robert the gyeon range does look good, you say 3 layers what the curing time between? Or will you do it I've a few days? The bead stuff looks good too if your into taking arty photos


I've read 3 hours between layers and 24 hours curing. So as we'll have our existing car I can leave it in the garage curing.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

My mate has just used Dodos infinity on his R8 and it looks stunning, I washed it a couple of weeks ago and the water behaviour was ridiculously good. Not topped with anything after just regular fought nightly washes. Definitely worth considering. 

Gonz.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> My mate has just used Dodos infinity on his R8 and it looks stunning, I washed it a couple of weeks ago and the water behaviour was ridiculously good. Not topped with anything after just regular fought nightly washes. Definitely worth considering.
> 
> Gonz.


So little information about this. Is it si02 coating or what. What kind of durability it has?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It's a quartz-based nano coating mate. I belive it claims to last a couple of years!! But as most coatings they still need some TLC. 

Gonz


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> It's a quartz-based nano coating mate. I belive it claims to last a couple of years!! But as most coatings they still need some TLC.
> 
> Gonz


Very strange that there isn't none of longterm reviews in here. It is very nice priced against its competitors. Any more info about product? Is it as easy to use than CQUK or Nanolex Si3D? One bottle can last up to 2 cars? Shelf life?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Apparently it's very easy to apply but I haven't done it myself so can't comment but I have seen the results and it's very impressive. 
Supernatural products are very good at what they do so I can't see this being any different. I'm not sure how many cars you can get from a 30ml bottle? I'm guessing one but try posting in the Dodo Juice section and Dom should give you some expert advice. 

Gonz.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Used GTechniq C1 on my last car , wasn't that impressed with it !
After that I used gyeon mohos on a friends car seems to be more durable than C1!
On my own car I used 3 month ago kamikaze miyaby very easy to use my favourite so far .
But personally will try polish angle cosmic as they claim it adds Thickness layer of 10 - 14 µm instead of 1 like most other manufacturers!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

obelix1 said:


> Used GTechniq C1 on my last car , wasn't that impressed with it !
> After that I used gyeon mohos on a friends car seems to be more durable than C1!
> On my own car I used 3 month ago kamikaze miyaby very easy to use my favourite so far .
> But personally will try polish angle cosmic as they claim it adds Thickness layer of 10 - 14 µm instead of 1 like most other manufacturers!


Thats actually impossible, when painting a car (full car same as coating full car) 
You would use between 3-7 litres of clear coat lacquer to leave 40-60 micron film build.

yes of course car size has massive effect and there is some wastage of material through mist being draw through extraction and some over spray onto masked areas hence the wide range 3-7 litres.

lets say on average it takes 5 litres of clear coat to leave 50 microns, that gives very nice simple maths to work out the thickness of say a 50ml bottle of nano coating. 
I also mapped the surface area of a vehicle we sprayed (ferrari enzo) just for interest to see how the sums worked out. Basically you can work out the surface area of a car then pick a thickness and then see how much volume of nano liquid you would need.

another thing to consider is that nano coatings have a carrier in them to aid the application of product this evaporates away on aplication.
So a 50 ml or 30ml bottle is not 50/30ml of raw product, plus alot of the product is soaked into the applicator.

over 10 layers of a nano coating was needed to even show up on a PTG.

hope this helps Kelly


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Thats actually impossible, when painting a car (full car same as coating full car)
> You would use between 3-7 litres of clear coat lacquer to leave 40-60 micron film build.
> 
> yes of course car size has massive effect and there is some wastage of material through mist being draw through extraction and some over spray onto masked areas hence the wide range 3-7 litres.
> ...


These ridiculous claims about coatings thickness and hardness doesn't make manufacturers any more reliable more like other way around


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

obelix1 said:


> Used GTechniq C1 on my last car , wasn't that impressed with it !
> After that I used gyeon mohos on a friends car seems to be more durable than C1!
> On my own car I used 3 month ago kamikaze miyaby very easy to use my favourite so far .
> But personally will try polish angle cosmic as they claim it adds Thickness layer of 10 - 14 µm instead of 1 like most other manufacturers!


Don't worry about the claims..... Just maths will tell you 1ml of product (with no losses) over 1 squared meter will give you 1um thickness. How much product are you going to buy? 

Now I'm not saying 10-14um layer is impossible, but I'd sure love somebody to actually do it haha! :lol:

The Cosmic looks very bling bling silvery reflective shine if that's your thing. I prefer the Flockencremes for more waxy looks. :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> The Gyeon range seems diluted compared to the competition.....
> 
> Try some Japanese coatings like Echelon or Kamikaze.


I have Miyabi and Infinity Kamikaze products ready for a 997 - looking forward to trying them out!!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Offset Detailing said:


> I have Miyabi and Infinity Kamikaze products ready for a 997 - looking forward to trying them out!!


What are you findings?


----------

